# 427 Monaro Black Tail Lights



## 04 5gto7 (Mar 25, 2009)

for those of you who have put monaro black tail lights on is there a kit that has the wiring harness for these tail lights? i thought maybe it came with them but when i got the lights there were no harnesses and the stock sockets will not fit in the new tail lights


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

04 5gto7 said:


> for those of you who have put monaro black tail lights on is there a kit that has the wiring harness for these tail lights? i thought maybe it came with them but when i got the lights there were no harnesses and the stock sockets will not fit in the new tail lights


I believe you need to contact JHP for the correct harness. I have headr that is the same for the VX tail lights as well.

mac


----------



## 04 5gto7 (Mar 25, 2009)

thanks


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

When you buy them you do need to make sure that they do come with the correct harness for anyone else wanting to purchase them, Mine did.


----------

